
Why Azure Arc Is a Game Changer for Microsoft - samaysharma
https://www.forbes.com/sites/janakirammsv/2019/11/05/why-azure-arc-is-a-game-changer-for-microsoft/#484f2a485430
======
mikece
“With Azure Arc, customers can manage resources deployed within Azure and
outside of Azure through the same control plane.”

Hasn’t there been on-prem tools that manage not only a local data center but
also Azure/AWS/GCP resources (typically part of the DR plan)? What am I
missing — seems like the only news is that Azure is the first of the Big Three
cloud providers to host this ability.

